# Going to look at ferrets next week



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We're going to look and possibly bring home 2 jills next Wednesday 

I'm so excited 

We were also going to look at a silver hob sometime next week but the current owner has let me down.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oooooh where are you getting them from?? I'm going to have a look at some rescues on Wednesday 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They're from a private breeder i think 
They're stunning, ones a sandy and ones a polecat mitt


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> They're from a private breeder i think
> They're stunning, ones a sandy and ones a polecat mitt


Cool  I'm looking at 2 sandys and a polecat. All neutered already. Might see if there's a silver to go with them 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

haha i'd laugh if these are the same ferrets and you both want them

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight !!! :001_tt2:


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

haaa  .


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the ones Red are looking at are male :001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep 'fraid they are boys  

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think i'll keep my eye our for another silver hob though 
Are you def getting them Red? Or are you just going to look?

Where's DKdream with the cute ferret pictures?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I think i'll keep my eye our for another silver hob though
> Are you def getting them Red? Or are you just going to look?
> 
> Where's DKdream with the cute ferret pictures?


I'm going to make sure that Ludo gets on with them. Also the person I rehomed Ozzy to when I moved who didn't send any pictures or updates for 6 months has decided he doeswn;t want him anymore, so I'll have 4 ferrets 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm going to make sure that Ludo gets on with them. Also the person I rehomed Ozzy to when I moved who didn't send any pictures or updates for 6 months has decided he doeswn;t want him anymore, so I'll have 4 ferrets
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


So you're having Ozzy back? I bet he'll be glad to have his mummy back


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> So you're having Ozzy back? I bet he'll be glad to have his mummy back


Yep  I can;t wait. I miss the evil little git.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm so excited


----------

